# General > Music >  Thurso Band Covering Kenny Loggins - Footloose

## zebedy

The band play a variety of functions including Weddings, Parties, Biker Rallys, Pubs, Clubs and more!

To book Pappaduke for your special event. 

Call Frazer on Mobile - 07500 060 055
Email - PappadukeBand@gmail.com
Or find us on facebook @ http://www.facebook.com/Pappaduke

----------

